# New Monitor



## Danimal (Nov 12, 2021)

Hi Guys, picked up a baby Black throat Monitor. It's about 15", very active and devours everything I put on the plate. Kinda stoked, I started letting go of a lot of my collection starting about 6 years ago. We were getting ready to move and I had come down with something. Now we are getting settled in and my illness is more or less under control and I got the all clear for a project. Still have a long way to go.


----------



## ZenHerper (Nov 12, 2021)

What a beauty!

Moving is the worst. 

Being sick is the worst. 

Both is really Teh Worst. lol

'Glad you're back up on the horse - enjoy!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Nov 12, 2021)

Welcome back


----------



## wellington (Nov 12, 2021)

So cute. Glad all is going better.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Nov 12, 2021)

Danimal said:


> Hi Guys, picked up a baby Black throat Monitor. It's about 15", very active and devours everything I put on the plate. Kinda stoked, I started letting go of a lot of my collection starting about 6 years ago. We were getting ready to move and I had come down with something. Now we are getting settled in and my illness is more or less under control and I got the all clear for a project. Still have a long way to go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love black throats! Congrats. Look forward to updates. Good luck


----------

